
Learn Istio Service Mesh - pj3677
https://learnistio.com
======
osmarks
If there's no documentation for Istio other than this, I can't really see this
becoming very popular.

~~~
pj3677
You never know. There's a lot of technologies out there with official
documentation, yet there are people still writing books, tutorials, and
creating training and workshops.

